# Correlador de señales analogas



## gradiente (May 15, 2009)

saludos.
alguien podria explicarme en palabras sencillas que es un correlador y donde encuentro un diagrama o esquematico de alguno?
muchas gracias
exitos


----------



## foso (May 16, 2009)

Un correlador calcula la funcion de correlación ( la correlación es una operacion matemática, se suele encontrar en la bibliografia de "señales y sistemas" o "comunicaciones"). Este factor mide el parecido entre dos señales, en la practica se utiliza en los radares: donde aparece el pico máximo de la señal de correlacion es el tiempo que tardó la señal en regresar. Con este tiempo y conociendo la velocidad de la onda se calcula la distancia al objeto.
PD: dudo que encuentres un correlador analógico, pero quien sabe? puede ser.


----------



## gradiente (May 16, 2009)

foso dijo:
			
		

> Un correlador calcula la funcion de correlación ( la correlación es una operacion matemática, se suele encontrar en la bibliografia de "señales y sistemas" o "comunicaciones"). Este factor mide el parecido entre dos señales, en la practica se utiliza en los radares: donde aparece el pico máximo de la señal de correlacion es el tiempo que tardó la señal en regresar. Con este tiempo y conociendo la velocidad de la onda se calcula la distancia al objeto.
> PD: dudo que encuentres un correlador analógico, pero quien sabe? puede ser.



sabes donde puedo encontrar el diagrama esquematico de cualquier correlador digital que no sea muy dificil de construir?
lo necesito urgente para un proyecto de la materia comunicaciones I, me pusieron a construir uno, no importa los parametros, el hecho es que funcione.
gracias


----------



## foso (May 16, 2009)

No, no sé. Y no podés usar una PC ?, sería lo mas ideal, el entorno de Matlab es muy bueno  para esas cosas. Especificate un poco mas, preguntale al profe que tipo de correlador es.


----------



## supremoqwer (Jul 15, 2009)

gradiente dijo:
			
		

> saludos.
> alguien podria explicarme en palabras sencillas que es un correlador y donde encuentro un diagrama o esquematico de alguno?
> muchas gracias
> exitos


----------

